# Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?



## volatile (4. Dezember 2013)

*Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir eine Cherry eVolution Stream XT bestellt, die standardmäßig einen USB Stecker hat. Im Lieferumfang ist jedoch auch ein old-school PS/2 Adapter vorhanden. Das ist jetzt zwar keine Gaming-Tastatur, aber ich würde sie gerne auch zum Zocken nutzen. Es gibt ja bei Tastaturen, habe ich gelesen, die Einschränkung der gleichzeitig registrierbaren Tastenanschläge, nKRO genannt. Bei billigen USB Tastaturen, wie diese hier zum Beispiel, liegen die meist bei 2KRO oder so. In der Spezifikation stand da jetzt leider nichts spezifisches dazu. Laut Tomshardware besitzen PS/2 Tastaturen einen NKRO, d.h. beliebig viele Tasten können gleichzeitig registriert werden, da in diesem Fall mit richtigen Interrupts gearbeitet wird, statt mit USB Polling. Zumindest habe ich das so verstanden. Habe ich, wenn ich den PS/2 Adapter verwende, dadurch auch diesen Vorteil? Wenn man es Vorteil nennen kann. Jemand Erfahrungen dazu? Vor Ghosting schützt mich das natürlich nicht. Da bin ich trotzdem eingeschränkt.

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

Ich glaub nicht das es bei der Technik die bei der Tastatur verwendet wird was bringt. Das betrifft dann doch eher die mechanischen Tastaturen.


----------



## OctoCore (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

Eine wieviel-KRO-Tastatur man vor sich hat, ist ja nicht schwer herauszufinden.
Auf jeden Fall ist eine Tastatur nicht dadurch, dass sie an PS/2 angeschlossen wird (auch nicht, wenn es eine reine PS/2-Tastatur ist) automatisch NKRO-fähig. 
Die muss schon entsprechend dafür ausgelegt sein.


----------



## volatile (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

Ok, d.h. das ist auch vom jeweiligen Tastaturcontroller abhängig, ob NKRO bei PS/2.


----------



## volatile (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

Mal eine andere Frage, bei welchen Spielen profitiert man denn von einem nKRO, n > 3? Nennt mir dazu mal Tastenkombinationen. ^^


----------



## Deeron (4. Dezember 2013)

volatile schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage, bei welchen Spielen profitiert man denn von einem nKRO, n > 3? Nennt mir dazu mal Tastenkombinationen. ^^



Beispiel eins: Motorradrennspiele wo man sich noch zusätzlich in die richtungen lehnen muss... Das macht bei einer engen schnellen kurve schonmal 4 Tasten ^^

Beispiel zwei, Battlefield: Seitlich gehen, springen und Ziel markieren/Granate werfen etc.

Beispiel drei: alle möglichen Flugsimulatoren


----------



## Kuhprah (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*



Deeron schrieb:


> Beispiel drei: alle möglichen Flugsimulatoren



STRG ALT SHF F zum Beispiel  Kann man noch mit Rollen, ENTF etc. kombinieren. Da sind so Kombinationen Standard. So ne Tastatur hat nur gut über 100 Tasten, bei mehr als 500 möglichen Eingaben wird es sonst schwer


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

PS/2 -> unschlagbar! USB war schon immer die pest; nicht nur für eingabegeräte. es ist nicht nur das rollover; auch das grottige USB-polling fällt weg. mit der richtigen tastatur (etwa zowie celeritas) ein augenöffner.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Superwip (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

USB schafft aber nicht nur 3KRO sondern 6KRO + Modifier (Strg, Alt, Shift)

So wahr man nicht _mehr als_ 6 Finger pro Hand hat sollte man damit eigentlich immer auskommen.

Die Reaktionszeit von USB 2.0 (2.0/3.0 nicht bei älteren Versionen wobei USB 2.0 in dieser Form auch vom Tastaturcontroller unterstützt werden muss) sind nicht schlechter (oder sogar besser) als von PS/2, das "USB-Polling" als Nachteil ist ein Mythos.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*



Superwip schrieb:


> USB schafft aber nicht nur 3KRO sondern 6KRO + Modifier (Strg, Alt, Shift)
> 
> So wahr man nicht _mehr als_ 6 Finger pro Hand hat sollte man damit eigentlich immer auskommen.
> 
> Die Reaktionszeit von USB 2.0 (2.0/3.0 nicht bei älteren Versionen wobei USB 2.0 in dieser Form auch vom Tastaturcontroller unterstützt werden muss) sind nicht schlechter (oder sogar besser) als von PS/2, das "USB-Polling" als Nachteil ist ein Mythos.


 
nein, ist es nicht. wie kommst du zu solchen äußerungen?

das USB-subsystem in deiner krücke unter dem schreibtisch ist CPU-lastig und seine funktionalität ist abhängig von seiner auslastung.

tipp -> einfach mal ne celeritas zusätzlich anschliessen und in einer textdatei ne taste gedrückt halten. da siehst du wie crappy (=langsam) usb ist.

edit:
hier könnt ihr euch ein video runterladen und mal versuchen, das mit durchschnittlichen usb-tastaturen zu vergleichen. celeritas (zowie) @ PS/2 ist perfektion, funktioniert immer und ist auch immer konstant schnell (=schneller) als USB. und das auch noch dann, wenn 2 DVB-S2 emfänger über USB, USB-soundkarte, und USB-festplatten das system schon fast zum stillstand bringen. aussetzer gibt es nie und es benötigt auch keine treiber.

http://www.share-online.biz/dl/QUA9NJXMEW




(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Superwip (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

Ich verwende eine IBM Model M, also (Tastaturseitig) die PS/2 _Referenzimplementierung_.

Ich hab mal deinen "Taste gedrückt halten-Test" mal zum Spaß durchgeführt und komme mit der Model M auf ~das selbe Ergebins wie mit einer alten SpeedLink USB Tastatur. 

Kein Wunder- tatsächlich ist der Test völlig untauglich da das Ergebnis sowohl bei PS/2 als auch bei USB bei normalen Tastaturen vom Programm abhängt. Lediglich ein sehr komisch programmierter Tastaturcontroller könnte das gedrückt halten einer Taste als Folge von Zustandsänderungen (also laufendes Drücken mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit) interpretieren. In letzterem Fall wären mit PS/2 maximal etwas mehr als 3000 Eingaben pro Sekunde möglich- mit USB 16000 pro Sekunde.

Die minimale Latenz die sich mit PS/2 erreichen lässt sind 329,35µs, die minimale Latenz die sich mit USB 2.0 erreichen lässt 62,5µs im Mittel (125µs worst case). In der Realität sind beide Werte aber deutlich höher da die Daten nicht nur übertragen sondern auch verarbeitet werden müssen. 

In jedem Fall stehen die Latenzen im Schatten anderer Latenzen: Der Latenz der Eingabeerkennung durch den Tastaturkontroller beim Drücken einer Taste (minimal ~500µs bei guten mechanischen Tastaturen), der Ausgabelatenz der Grafikkarte (in der Regel einige ms bis zu etwa 20ms bei der Nutzung von Tripple Buffering und Postprocessing Effekten), der Eingabelatenz des Bildschirms (in der Regel wenigstens mehrere bis mehrere zehn ms) oder der Wartezeit zwischen mehreren Frames (bei 60Hz etwa 16,67ms). Da ist es sinnlos sich über Bruchteile einer Millisekunde zu streiten.

Das USB Subsystem hat eine sehr hohe Ausführungspriorität und bei modernen PCs sollte es kaum von der CPU Auslastung beeinträchtigt werden. Was allerdings stimmt ist das die Latenz einer USB Tastatur beeinträchtigt werden kann wenn sie sich den USB Port (über einen HUB) mit einem anderen Gerät teilt das eine hohe Bandbreite erfordert. Das sollte daher vermieden werden.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

vllt. erschliessen sich dir die vorteile einer PS/2 tastatur ggü. einer USB-tastatur nicht, weil dein PC über USB nicht wirklich viel tut.  in meinem beispiel ist USB mit dingen beschäftigt, wofür es predestiniert ist und genauso verhält es sich mit PS/2. das ist ein vorhandener tastatur-anschluss, der im IRQ-modus ohne polling arbeitet und vollständiges rollover bietet, ohne auch nur an der auslastung des systems interessiert zu sein, was bei USB nicht gegeben ist.

klar, der DAU-kunde hat vllt. keine USB-platten und DVB-empfänger oder soundlösungen in betrieb und mag gut mit einer CPU-lastigen tastaturverbindung klarkommen, aber der profi macht das nicht. 

THG hat dazu schon vor jahren was geschrieben..  schätze, dass sich jeder selbst am besten mit dem eigenen system auskennt und das selbst rausfinden muss.. 

PS/2 oder USB? Vorurteil oder Einbildung? - Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest

es gibt - wie so oft - immer eine richtige (PS/2) und eine ausreichende (USB) lösung.. ist ja nicht nur bei tastaturen so  *schulterzuck* ansprüche sind verschieden, gelle?!  wenn vor mir auf dem tisch ein feuerzeug liegt, mache ich mir die zigarette auch nicht am toaster oder der herdplatte an.

edit:
das was man in dem video sieht, kann ich stundenlang machen, ohne dass die eigabefolge bremst oder stockt. selbst wenn ich gleichzeitig mit zwei tunern aufzeichne, nebenbei von USB zu USB kopiere und noch zusätzlich über eines der USB-audio-devices musik laufen habe. dass die IBM langsamer ist (auch über PS/2) verwundert nicht - die zowie ist nunmal die schnellste (variable 32-4ms vs. 32ms fix).  nichts-desto-trotz setzt der tastaturcontroller bei konstanten eingaben nicht aus, wenn USB hochlastig arbeitet. got it?  immernoch nicht? dann kauf dir mehr USB-spielzeug.



			
				computerbase schrieb:
			
		

> _
> Damit die Celertias zur schnellsten mechanischen Tastatur wird, muss sie über den PS/2-Tastaturanschluss betrieben werden. Nur dann ist die Anpassung der Wiederholzeiten möglich, da Statusänderungen über den PS/2-Bus instantan, über den USB-Kanal dagegen in einem gewissen, festen Zeitraster übermittelt werden. Hält man beispielsweise eine Taste gedrückt, so liegt im herkömmlichen 1x-Modus ein Leerlauf von 32 Millisekunden zwischen zwei identischen Signalen. Mit den entsprechenden Funktionen der Celeritas kann diese Dauer bis auf vier Millisekunden gesenkt werden, was bei entsprechender Beherrschung der Eingabe mögliche Sequenzen enorm beschleunigen kann. Dieses spürbare, neue Geschwindigkeitsgefühl bedarf vor allem im spielefremden Alltag jedoch eine starke Eingewöhnungszeit und ist bisweilen nur schwer zu handhaben. Da man jedoch sehr schnell zwischen den verschiedenen Modi wechseln kann, ist dieser Umstand praktisch recht unproblematisch.
> 
> Weitere Vorzüge des PS/2-Betriebs gegenüber der USB-Variante kommen mit Blick auf Ghosting-Effekte, also dem falschen Zuordnen oder gar Verschlucken von Signalen gedrückter Tasten bei entsprechend simultanen Mehrfachbetätigungen, zum Tragen. Ersteres, also das Aufrufen einer Funktion, obwohl man die entsprechende Taste überhaupt nicht betätigt hat („Phantom-Key“), ist ein Phänomen elektronischer Tastaturen, welches aufgrund der verwendeten Matrix-Struktur der Signalkanäle hervorgerufen wird. Dieser Effekt ist bei der Zowie Celeritas generell ausgeschlossen. Das gleichzeitige Übertragen mehrerer Tasten ist spezifikationsbedingt jedoch auch an den gewählten Datenbus gekoppelt. Über USB betrieben, können lediglich sechs Tastensignale simultan richtig übertragen werden („6-Key Rollover“). Betreibt man die Celeritas via PS/2, so sind in dieser Hinsicht keine Einschränkungen mehr vorhanden („n-Key Rollover“).
> ...


http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/peripherie/2011/test-zowie-celeritas-tastatur/

mehr deutsche reviews kenne ich nicht - hab mir zu solch alten hüten lange nichts mehr zusammengegoogelt.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Superwip (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

Die einzelnen USB Ports laufen unabhängig voneinander, Geräte können sich nur gegenseitig beeinträchtigen wenn sie am selben Hub hängen.



> die zowie ist nunmal die schnellste (variable 32-4ms vs. 32ms fix).



Nochmal: Das ist nicht mehr oder weniger als eine (meiner Meinung nach sinnlose) Spezialfunktion des Tastaturkontrollers der Celeritas die genauso auch mit USB möglich wäre (und ist). Das hat nichts mit den Fähigkeiten oder Vorteilen von PS/2 zu tun.

PS/2 überträgt ZUSTANDSÄNDERUNGEN. Wenn du eine Taste drückst wird übertragen das du sie drückst... und dann nichts mehr, so lange bis du sie wieder loslässt, dann wird übertragen das du sie loslässt- bei einer normalen Tastatur. Die Celeritas verfügt über die sinnlose Funktion das gedrückthalten einer Taste wahlweise auch als wiederholtes Drücken auffassen zu können. Das hat aber nichts mit PS/2 zu tun.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Die einzelnen USB Ports laufen unabhängig voneinander, Geräte können sich nur gegenseitig beeinträchtigen wenn sie am selben Hub hängen.



und wenn die durchschnittlich 8 bis 12 usb-ports an einem pc belegt sind? ziehst du für ein keyboard dann ne platte ab, oder bluetooth, den funkempfänger für die fernbedienung oder lieber festplatte, tuner, drucker, mischpult, sound-device oder scanner? *kopfkratz*  kann deiner stimmung weder folgen noch irgendwas von dem was du schreibt so interpretieren, dass sich darauf etwas antworten ließe.. bist du der thread-beender im pcgh-forum?

alles was man zu dem thema sagen kann, steht in den links meines letzten postings (inkl. schaltbild auf THG und dem vermerk, dass man sich in foren vortrefflich drüber streiten kann wer was wo "besser" findet). insofern interessiert sich eigentlich niemand für deine spezielle interpretation des ganzen. ich finde ariel wäscht weisser und intel ist schneller, mercedes hat mehr luxus und mein eifon ist kuhler als samsung.. und nu? gehts jetzt auf diesen baustellen weiter? 

wer massig USB frei hat u. sich damit arrangieren kann soll das doch benutzen - jede aktuelle PS/2 tastatur läuft auch über USB. weiss nicht, was man da diskutieren will. wer schwierigkeiten mit USB hat nutzt das andere und wer ne zowie hat, wiederholt eingaben in 4ms, 8ms, 16ms oder 32ms statt fix in 32ms intervallen..  wen juckt das ausser den, der das nicht hat..!?




(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*



> und? wenn die durchschnittlich 8 bis 12 usb-ports an einem pc belegt sind, müsste man schon reichlich dumm sein, für ein keyboard ne platte abzuziehen..



Und wer hat 8-12 USB Ports ausschließlich mit Geräten belegt die wahlweise eine große Datenrate benötigen oder Latenzkritisch sind?

Okay 8 lasse ich mir gerade noch einreden aber 12... oder 14 (welche die aktuellen Chipsätze nativ zur Verfügung stellen)? Boards mit mehr USB sind langsam leichter zu bekommen als Boards mit PS/2.

_________
Jeder Vorteil den PS/2 (angeblich) gegenüber USB 2.0 hat oder auch nicht hat ist -und das ist bei näherer Betrachtung unbestreitbar!- in der Praxis völlig vernachlässigbar.

Das gilt sowohl für NKRO gegenüber 6KRO als auch für die (angeblichen) Latenzvorteile.

Dafür hat USB ganz handfeste Vorteile:
-Zukunftssicherer
-(auch heute schon) weiter verbreitet (vor allem bei Notebooks)

Scherze wie etwa programmierbare Beleuchtung oder Displays sind via PS/2 auch nicht möglich.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

jeder der es möchte, jeder der es braucht, jeder der es kann.. ich vereine diese drei in einer person.

dass man nur da PS/2 reinstecken kann, wo auch eine PS/2 buchse vorhanden ist, sollte selbst den maurern unter uns klar sein.

stimmt - die USB-mechas können leuchten.. zumindest einige von meinen..  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer das braucht kommt mit zowie celeritas oder cherry G80 natürlich nicht weit.   mich würde es regelrecht ankotzen, wenn ich mich festlegen müsste. schön, dass man tastaturen, grakas, soundkarten usw auch beliebig viele im und am system haben kann. dann ist der tellerrand nicht so hoch und man muss sich nicht auf geschmacksdiskussionen mit leuten einlassen, die nur eines kennen oder mal von A nach B gewechselt haben.

und jetzt kommt das einzig gute an USB 
-> man kann die gewünschte tastenschleuder im laufenden betrieb anstöpseln.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## Superwip (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*



> jeder der es möchte, jeder der es braucht, jeder der es kann.. ich vereine diese drei in einer person.



Ich auch aber ich würde dennoch keine neue Tastatur mit (nur) PS/2 kaufen.

____________
Wie auch immer: Der TE hat eine Cherry eVolution Stream XT mit 2KRO... (was an dieser Stelle vielleicht auch festgehalten werden sollte). Da ist es doch so etwas von egal...

Ich würde die Tastatur im Zweifel an PS/2 hängen wenn vorhanden aber nur um den USB Steckplatz freizuhalten. Wenn nicht auch egal.


----------



## OctoCore (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Tastatur besser an PS/2 oder USB anschließen?*

LOl.. in der Praxis tut sich da nix mit USB - ich habe da auch so einiges dranhängen und die Tastatur wurde noch nie ausgebremst.
Auch nicht die NKRO-Fähigkeit, soweit überhaupt in interessantem Ausmaß vorhanden. Lässt sich ja einfach austesten.
Ansonsten - es gibt wohl inzwischen kaum einen Chipsatz, der nicht mindestens 2 unabhängige USB-Hostkontroller bietet.
Was an den verschiedenen Hostkontrollern hängt, kommt sich nicht in die Quere.
Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will, hängt alle Eingabegeräte an den einen, den Rest an den anderen Kontroller.


----------

